# dann will ich auch mal....Helius CC Thread, Fotos, Tipps, usw..



## wildbiker (4. August 2010)

Hallöle, einen Nonius-Aufbau- Thread gibs ja schon, warum dann nicht auch einen Helius CC Aufbau Thread. Postet mal Fotos, Tipps usw. rein.

 Kann mich aber nicht so richtig entscheiden was wirklich dran soll...

Unschlüssig in Sachen:  

Vorbau (welche Länge?), um vlt. erstmal fahren zu können, hab ich noch einen Easton EA70 (Rennrad-Vorbau) über, der zu Testzwecken ran soll. Allerdings ist mir dieser zu lang sein (evtl. dann 70er oder 80er Länge)

Lenker 
Sattelstütze

Habe schon bei div. Herstellern geschaut, Race-Face, Syncros, Thomson, Syntace, Roox, Crank Brothers, Truvativ, FSA, Hope, New Ultimate, USE

Sollte vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmen, relativ leicht und günstig. Style & Individualität haben 

Reifen bräuchte ich auch noch, weiß da aber auch noch  nicht welche? Tipps? Gebiet wie Thüringer Wald, Harz usw. Mittelgebirge eben und ab und an mal heimische Gefilde.

Dann schießt mal los und macht mir ne Entscheidung leichter..


----------



## Helius-FR (4. August 2010)

Ich Persönlich finde die Syntace Parts Gut.
Keinen Schimmer ob andere Besser... Leichter... Günstiger sind.

Ich stehe eben auf Syntace.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (4. August 2010)

hiho 
vorbau sattelstütze: thomson. Länge kommt auf deine Armlänge und Stil an. aber 80er dürfte meist passen für ne aufrechte gemütliche Sitzposition.
Reifen: hinten passen max. 2.3!! Für Tour: NobbyNic2010 in 2.25 für mehr AM FatAlbert 2.25. habe damit gute erfahrung im CC gemacht.
Viel spaß beim Aufbau und Willkommen in der "sekte"
mfg


----------



## wildbiker (5. August 2010)

Danke erstmal...

Wie schauts eigentlich mit den Schaltzughülsen aus, sind die durchgängig oder muss da am Unterrohr der Bowdenzug rausgucken? Fotos als Bsp. vom alten Rad anbei. Hab am Rad die optimale Lenkerbreite gefunden, brauche 600 mm Riser, breiter sollte er nicht sein. Auch da bräuchte ich paar gute Tipps. Sind die Alu-Lenker und  Carbon-Lenker kürzbar?


----------



## abbath (5. August 2010)

Durchgehend in Außenhülle. Lenker sind kürzbar, bei Plastik Feinstaubmaske aufsetzen und Mindestlänge des Herstellers beachten.


----------



## Bikenachi (8. August 2010)

Moin Moin- mein neues 2010er Helius CC ist seit einem Monat fertig.
Bin jetzt 5 Jahre das 2005er Helius CC gefahren,was ich jetzt privat verkauft habe (habe jemanden angesteckt mit dem Nicolaivirus).

Und es gibt doch nichts schöneres als sich Gedanken über neue Teile, Farben etc. zu machen,bis das "Neue" dann irgendwann vor einem steht
WAS IST SCHON NEU: Na´ fast alles!!!
Meine für mich  "besser und schöner Teile":Tune Vorbau-Thomson Sattelstütze-Race Face Next Carbon LowRiser-Tune Sattelklemme, habe ich vom alten Renner übernommen.
Neu hab ich mich diesmal für Hope Laufräder Pro SP 3 XC 3- Hope Scheibenbremse Race 2- Hope Steuersatz -Schaltung XTR komplett -Fox Federgabel RLC-DT Swiss XM180- Race Face Kurbeln mit Turbine Blättern (kommen noch wieder die Team Blätter rauf) entschieden.
Gesamtgewicht mit Pedalen 12,1 KG. Geht nur ab!!!

Gruß an stuck


----------



## wildbiker (9. August 2010)

Mir kommen mal wieder Bedenken auf... Zu kurzer Vorbau lässts Bike doch nicht vernünftig am Berg klettern? Dachte an 70er Vorbau bzw. vlt. nicht doch was verstellbares ala Syntace VRO (Riser, 55-105). Wobei einerseits zur bestellten Thomson-Stütze ja der Vorbau optimal wäre. 

Vorteile/Nachteile vom VRO-System? Vorteile/Nachteile kurzer Vorbau (70er/80er)?


----------



## abbath (9. August 2010)

Nachteil: schwer, Optik Geschmacksache
Vorteil: variabel - aber zum Umschrauben während der Fahrt ist die auch nicht gemacht


----------



## kitor (10. August 2010)

Ich fahr das CC für meine Alpentouren. Da hat´s schwere und lange Steigungen. Ich finde bei der M Rahmengröße 80mm im Vorbau schon zuviel. Durch die ohnehin sehr lange Geometrie kann man bedenkenlos einen kürzeren nehmen, ohne dass die Steigfähigkeit leidet.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. August 2010)

Zustimmung, habe von 120er auf 80er gewechselt, die beste Idee seit 20 Jahren


----------



## wildbiker (16. August 2010)

Zwischenstand, die Teile trödeln so nach und nach ein... u.a. der Superschnapper, Thomson X4, 70 mm, 0° saugünstig erstanden... 
Wie lange dauert ungefähr der Versand bei CRC nach D?? Warte auf meine Thomson Elite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (26. August 2010)

.....


----------



## acid-driver (30. August 2010)

so, ich hab mir auch mal ein helius CC gegönnt 





die meisten teile habe ich schon. leider fehlt mir noch ein steuersatz 

@ wildbiker, ich glaube, du kennst mich aus studivz


----------



## wildbiker (31. August 2010)

glaub schon...

Mhm.. sieht auch sehr gut aus...

Steuersatz.... hm.. am besten einer mit Einpresstiefe 20 mm, hab den von Syncros FR1 drin oder noch besser einer von Reset.

So, alle Teile sind nun bei mir eingetroffen. Am WE wird nun endlich aufgebaut...


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Steuersatz.... hm.. am besten einer mit Einpresstiefe 20 mm, hab den von Syncros FR1 drin oder noch besser einer von Reset.



das das teil eigentlich als langzeitobjekt geplant war, kommt nur ein steuersatz aus deutscher produktion in frage. 
verbaut war was von ritchey, der ist aber direkt rausgeflogen, da auch unvollständig 
22mm einpresstiefe ist leider nicht mehr drin, da der vorbesitzer das steuerrohr unten ziemlich weit abgefräst hat (lassen?)

optimal scheint ein reset 118S mit 12mm einpresstiefe oben und unten. 

jehlebikes hatte einen für nen hunni im angebot, war leider verkauft, als ich ihn bestellt hatte 

über gute angebote bin ich dankbar


----------



## wildbiker (31. August 2010)

oder schau mal bei Acros.


----------



## acid-driver (1. September 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> oder schau mal bei Acros.



acros hat entweder 10m oder direkt 22mm 

ich frag mich echt, warum der unten was abgeschnitten hat. acros wäre sogar halbwegs günsig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (5. September 2010)

hm.. vlt. aus optischen Gründen...


Geile *******.. Grad mal aufm Helius platzgenommen... so gut hat mir ja noch nie ein Bike gepasst... Kombi 70er Vorbau mit Revelation ... mega..


----------



## stuk (5. September 2010)

so bin auch wieder da....

wildbiker: bilder????

acid: ist dir das cc nicht zu nahe am AM? aber sieht gut aus.

mfg


----------



## acid-driver (5. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> acid: ist dir das cc nicht zu nahe am AM? aber sieht gut aus.



das bike ist für meinen studienstandort gedacht 
das AM steht bei meinen eltern im anderen ort. 
die haben quasi nix miteinander zu tun 

außerdem kann man nie genug räder haben


----------



## wildbiker (5. September 2010)

Bilder... hm.. naja, ist heute noch nicht ganz fertig geworden, steht jetze auch wieder bei meinen Eltern

 Scheibenbremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden und Schaltzüge müssen auch noch neu, die alten waren doch etwas zu kurz..

 Erste Runde aber aufm Hof war schon mal sehr sehr viel versprechend... 

 Komplettierung kommt dann diese Woche... Erste richtig artgerechte  Ausfahrt dann Ende September.. Vorher gehts hier erstmal nur im  heimischen Sandkasten/Trails spielen..

 Mal noch ne spezielle Frage an stuk, welche Bremse bist du am Helius  gefahren und welchen Scheibenbremsadapter hattest du verbaut? Hab die  Avid Elixir CR und muss wahrscheinlich die Adapteraufnahme planfräsen  lassen... Krieg die sonst so nicht schleiffrei...


----------



## stuk (5. September 2010)

hallo wildbiker,

hatte/habe die avid jucy 7  180 mit passenden adapter am cc und jetzt am AM gehabt.
gab damit keine probleme.
habe das mit der elixir hier aber schon mal gelesen.???

du hast ja geduld beim aufbau.....


----------



## acid-driver (5. September 2010)

wg planfräsen

leg mal je eine unterlegscheibe zwischen rahmen und adapter. 
ich hätte mit nem avid-adapter das gleiche problem gehabt, da ich aber magura fahre ist das nicht der fall. die sehen sowieso eine unterlegscheibe vor.


----------



## wildbiker (5. September 2010)

Joa.. naja, Geduld... eher wenig Zeit... Am kommenden WE solls nun aber endlich, hoff ich, fertig werden.. 

Unterlegscheibe, hatten wir probiert, hatten nur eine etwas zu dicke zur Hand. Wie was mit der Elixir gelesen? Kumpel fährt die am C..y.. auch... keinerlei Probleme damit...


----------



## stuk (5. September 2010)

habe hier irgendwas gelesen das die elixir ärger beim AM/AC macht.
weiss aber nicht mehr wo das war.? sorry
mfg


----------



## wildbiker (10. September 2010)

Ahso...

So, Mittwoch gibs nun endlich Bilder...


----------



## wildbiker (10. September 2010)

Ahja, einen anständigen Riser brauch ich noch... Passend zum Thomson vorbau... Maximal-Kosten 40 Eu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (10. September 2010)

da thomson nunmal keine lenker anbietet, werf ich mal was aus dem hause truvativ in den raum. 
ich bin mit dem boobar ansich ganz zu frieden. der holzfeller WC ist etwas schmaler.


----------



## wildbiker (10. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> da thomson nunmal keine lenker anbietet, werf ich mal was aus dem hause truvativ in den raum.
> ich bin mit dem boobar ansich ganz zu frieden. der holzfeller WC ist etwas schmaler.



Hab grad was entdeckt.. Ist dein FSA Riser noch im Bikemarkt zu haben?? Ist der wirklich so leicht?


----------



## wildbiker (15. September 2010)

So muss noch ein neuer Lenker her, habe den der vorübergehend gefahren werden soll nicht hier, aber dafür den vom Canyon und der ist 620 mm breit, Flatbar. Der neue sollte auch in etwa die Maße haben, max. jedoch 650 mm. Ich habe Rücken   (und der nicht zu breit).

Hab mir mal folgende ausgesucht:

[ ] Sunline V3 Handlebar
[ ] RaceFace Evolve AM Riser 2010
[ ] Kore Elite 25 deg Riser Bars
[ ] Truvativ Stylo Race Riser Bar 2010
[ ] Crank Brothers Cobalt 2 XC Riser Handlebar
[ ] 3T Eryx Pro Alloy Riser Bars


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2010)

na dann kannste ja auch meinen nehmen


----------



## acid-driver (16. September 2010)

heute ist mein adapter fürs hinterrad von forumsdreher ric angekommen. 

konnte etwas weiter zusammenstecken...


----------



## stuk (16. September 2010)

ist das ein 2011er Rahmen?
habe diese gussets am sitzrohr so noch icht am CC gesehen.

wird bestimmt schön
mfg


----------



## acid-driver (16. September 2010)

deine aussage freut mich 

der rahmen ist von 2004 
ist laut vorbesitzer ein L-rahmen mit M-sitzrohr, evtl deswegen die gussets. 

im nicolai katalog ist diese farbgebung bei den teambikes von damals zu sehen. evtl erklärt das die zusätliche verstärkung der linken druckstrebe? 
die hab ich nämlich noch nirgends gesehen


----------



## stuk (17. September 2010)

2004er ???
komisch, da hast du sicherlich ein unikat geschossen.
2004 waren die züge eigentlich oben auf dem oberrohr verlegt. und das mit der linken Sitzstrebe (wenn die die aufheschweisste Platte meinst) hatte mein 2006er als option für 200er Scheiben auch bekommen.
mfg


----------



## acid-driver (17. September 2010)

genau die platte mein ich. na dann kann ich ja bedenkenlos alle scheiben fahren. 200er werd ich allerdings nicht dranbauen^^
aber gut zu wissen 

leider ist der dämpfer wohl zu kurz oder defekt ..

der hat ne komische EBL: 185mm 
200 würden passen, sogar mit 57mm hub...
mal gucken, evtl fällt mir mal was passendes in die hände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (17. September 2010)

habe das cc zum schluß mit 200/57 also 147 FW gefahren. ging problemlos nur mit dem umwerfer auf dem kleinen blatt war ein durchfedern dann nicht mehr möglich, aber das macht man eh nicht wenn man auf dem kleinen blatt fährt.....


----------



## acid-driver (17. September 2010)

und mit welcher gabel?

jetzt hab ich ja die pike, nächste woche sollte mein steuersatz kommen, der baut relativ hoch. sollte in etwa passen mit der geo...

evtl kommt der dhx air aus dem AM rein. und ins AM dann ein coil-dämpfer


----------



## stuk (17. September 2010)

meine gabelhistorie im CC steht in meiner signatur 

wird mit der pike super laufen. dhx air habe ich auch mal ausprobiert und war sehr sehr begeistert im cc, mein vanila stahl war aber für mich einen tick besser, weniger anfällig und leichter!!! habe dann je nach einsatz zwichen dem vanila und dem dt210l gewechselt.


----------



## acid-driver (17. September 2010)

also groß wechseln wollte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. 

der dhx-air ist mir eigentlich auch ein bisschen zu "wertvoll", weil das rad nur für meinen studienstandort gedacht ist (halden auf und ab bügeln^^)

naja, kommt zeit - kommt geld^^


----------



## acid-driver (3. November 2010)

so...für die, die es interessiert...mein cc ist fertig. bis auf die aufkleber...


----------



## stuk (3. November 2010)

für ein zweitrad mehr als nur gut
viel spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (3. November 2010)

Sieht auch ohne Aufkleber jeder was Phase ist. Mir gefällt's.

Aber macht die Reifenkombi Sinn? Ich hab den ADvantage vorn und hinten drauf und finde ihn hinten besser als vorne!?

Edit: Nicht, dass er vorne schwach wäre...


----------



## acid-driver (3. November 2010)

danke 

zu den reifen: ich kenn viele, die die kombination so fahren. hatte noch den neuen ardent liegen, der baut in 2.4 irgendwie 2mm schmaler als der alte und passt somit gerade noch durch den hinterbau 

am AM fahre ich die queen und finde den reifen um welten besser. wenn die maxxis runter sind, kommen ans CC auch queens. aber das dauert wohl noch etwas


----------



## wildbiker (12. März 2011)

Heho,

Helius braucht nun endgültig ne neue Kurbel, da sich meine RF Evolve XC wiederum binnen kürzester Zeit gelockert hat.

Zur Auswahl steht (max. 300 Eu):

XTR M970
Truvativ Noir gold nugget
Alternativ: Truvativ X.9

Sollte auf jedenfall stabiler und haltbarer als meine RF sein.


----------



## abbath (12. März 2011)

Dann nimm die Shimano.


----------



## wildbiker (12. März 2011)

Gibs eigentlich bei der M970 Unterschiede?


----------



## abbath (12. März 2011)

Länge und Übersetzung. Was soll es sonst für Unterschiede geben?


----------



## stuk (13. März 2011)

noir (meine lieblingskurbel) mit goldenen hopeinnenlager würde super passen.


----------



## wildbiker (13. März 2011)

too late , was sagts zu der Kombi: XTR M970 (evtl. goldne Kurbelschraube und Kettenblattschrauben) und evtl. Reset Hollowtech gold-Innenlager (worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen BB30 und Hollowlite?)

EDIT: Hab unterschied gefunden


----------



## stuk (13. März 2011)

auch schön und sicherlich sehr gut
mfg


----------



## wildbiker (20. April 2012)

Mein Helius CC (2006er) knarrt   . Sattelstütze usw. hab ich alles gefettet, davon knarrt nichts mehr. Jedenfalls wenn ich Hinterbau einfeder knarrt nichts, aber beim ausfedern (und das recht träge) knarrts. Aber vermute irgendwo ein Lager am Umlenkhebel ist die Ursache, kanns nicht so wirklich genau orten, könnte auch die Lagerachse am Umlenkhebel sein.. ach was weiß ich... Wie krieg ich die Schraube M5x5 bzw. die M5x60 raus? Was kann ich tun um das Knarren zu beseitigen? Trau mich nicht wirklich den kompletten Hiinterbau zuzerpflücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (20. April 2012)

Hast du den schonmal die Lagervorspanneinheiten demontiert, neu gefettet wieder montiert und eingestellt?


----------



## stuk (20. April 2012)

wildbiker: hast ne PM


----------



## wildbiker (21. April 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Hast du den schonmal die Lagervorspanneinheiten demontiert, neu gefettet wieder montiert und eingestellt?



Bisher noch nicht. Trau mich nicht, weil ich nicht weiß wies geht, frau halt . Aber wenns wirklich einfach ist und mal bitte einer erklärt, trau ich mich (hab u.a. sogar meine XTR selbst eingebaut, weils der Kumpel nich hingekriegt hat  (bei 1. Montage Distanzring v. Innenlager nich eingebaut, weil der Meinung der 3. muss nich rein). Würde wenn möglich dann alles reinigen und neu fetten. Ist Keramik-Lagerfett empfehlenswert bzw. lohnt sich das?

EDIT: Glaub dreht grad fast durch. Mein Händler hatte mir damals alle Schaltzughüllen komplett durchgängig verlegt. Nun ist eine Schaltzughülle fast komplett durchgescheuert. Kann ich zwischen den beiden Halterungen auch Liner (wie die bspw. von Nokon) nehmen?


----------



## c_w (22. April 2012)

Lass mich raten, im Biegebereich des Umlenkhebels? Das ist normal, da kann abe auch dein Händler nicht wirklich was für.

Lagervorspanneinheiten: Da gibt's ne Anleitung auf der Nicolai Website. Im Endeffekt brauchst du nur die 2 richtigen Inbusse, auf der einen Seite sitzt halt die Lagervorspannschraube, auf der anderen Seite die -mutter. In der Mutter ist ne Madenschraube, die das ganze kontert. Die muss man lösen (dabei die Schraube gegenhalten), wenn die Konterung lose ist kann man dann die Schraube aus der Mutter drehen und die Schraube rausziehen.

Das Ganze dann säubern, neu fetten und wieder rein damit. Die Vorspannschraube nun soweit festziehen, dass der Rahmen bei ausgebautem Dämpfer gerade nicht mehr unter Eigengewicht zusammensackt, wieder kontern und fertig.

Einfach, wenn man's einmal gemacht hat. Und, wie gesagt, es gibt ne Anleitung auf der Website.


----------



## wildbiker (22. April 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, im Biegebereich des Umlenkhebels? Das ist normal, da kann abe auch dein Händler nicht wirklich was für.



Danke macht mir schon mal Mut, selbst zu probieren...

außenhülle ist an der linken vordersten Halterung (beim Lenken bewegt sich ja die Außenhülle mit) durchgescheuert.


----------



## wildbiker (29. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe alles gereinigt, neu gefettet, zusammengebaut.Das mit der Vorspannschraube auch wieder so nach Anleitung zusammengesetzt (das Hinterbau nicht von alleine zusammensackt usw.). Knarzen ist zwar kurzzeitig weg, aber bei längerem fahren tritts wieder auf und dass auch noch viel lauter. Vermute aber die ULH in Zusammenhang mit der Hohlachse (die nicht mal mittig im Spacer liegt, sind die Ursache (Grat außen am ULH?, siehe Fotos). Weiß grad nicht wirklich mehr weiter.


----------



## wildbiker (10. Mai 2012)

So nun hat mein Händler noch festgestellt dass der Steuersatz auch hinüber ist (meinte wohl was von eingelaufen). Brauch wohl demnächst einen Neuen.
Hätte am liebsten was von Acros, Chris King oder Reset. Welcher hält lange und ist vorallem leicht? Brauch wohl einen der 22mm Einbautiefe hat. Preislich max. 100 bis 150 Eu.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Mai 2012)

leicht sind die mit 22mm alle nicht. bist du sicher, dass das CC 22mm braucht?

am leichtesten dürfte der acros sein, ich würde trotzdem reset nehmen.


----------



## wildbiker (10. Mai 2012)

Ja, wohl wegen der 150 mm Revelation...Derzeit ist der Syncros FR1 drinne, soll glaub Herstellerangaben 260g wiegen...Paar Gramm weniger wärn nich schlecht 

Bei Reset gibs ja ne Menge Modelle, worin bestehen die Unterschiede zwischen, außer dass die die 22 mm Einpresstiefe haben:

Reset Racing 118-HD2 Steuersatz
Reset Racing 118-HDAL Steuersatz
Reset Racing 118-HDAL2 Steuersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Mai 2012)

Verschiedene Einpresstiefe und Material!

Rest bei Reset!


----------



## stuk (11. Mai 2012)

wow, da hat der Syncros aber lange gehalten...
ich würde den immer wieder nehmen
oder eben Reset
Die Bezeichnungen bedeuten: AL die untere Schale ist auch aus Alu und nicht aus Edelstahl
die 2 bedeutet das auch oben die große Einpresstiefe gegeben ist.

mfg


----------



## wildbiker (16. Mai 2012)

Hat sich erledigt...;-)

Reset Steuersatz in Gold is bestellt, wird pünktlich zum Kindertag verbaut... Ick froi mir..


----------



## stuk (17. Mai 2012)




----------

